# Join BC Aquaria Fantasy Hockey



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Fellow Members:

Join us for another season of B.C. Aquaria Fantasy Hockey. This will be the third year running for our fantasy hockey league.

To join up follow the link:

Sorry, Here is a new link....http://hockey.fantasysports.yahoo.com/hockey

1. Click on join an existing league

2. Enter League ID: 7948

3. Enter Password: fish

4. Follow the yahoo instructions...(note: you must have a yahoo ID if you don't please register)


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Won't let me.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Same. I get "You are not allowed to view this page because you are not in this league. (Error #152)"


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I get the same thing as well


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, Here is a new link....Yahoo! Sports Fantasy Hockey

1. Click on join an existing league

2. Enter League ID: 7948

3. Enter Password: fish

4. Follow the yahoo instructions...(note: you must have a yahoo ID if you don't please register)


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I PM those who had a hard time signing up...should be working good now


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup, it's working fine now - all signed up!


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Only a few weeks away until the draft....don't forget to sign up


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Only fantasy hockey i know is the canucks winning the cup >> lol


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> Only fantasy hockey i know is the canucks winning the cup >> lol


well well well look whos back everybody. Big Bubba Bandwagon


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok I'm in! The MonkE Leafs are taking you all down!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

monkE said:


> Ok I'm in! The MonkE Leafs are taking you all down!


Oh, the ever-present optimism of the Leafs fans...usually lasts until...November? LOL


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

When is the live draft? 

Found it. 
Monday at 5 pm.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

*hockey pool*

bhavh;av;oa


----------

